# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 8: Ẩm Thực Thái Lan

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 8: Ẩm Thực Thái Lan*

*Thái Lan còn nổi tiếng với nhiều món ăn ngon lôi cuốn du khách và mang đến hương vị không bao giờ quên khi một lần được thưởng thức. Nhưng không phải ai cũng sành ăn và am hiểu được hết những món ăn cũng như những địa điểm nổi tiếng. Ở phần này tôi sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ tường tận các món ăn và thức uốn của đất nước xinh đẹp này.*


_Tom Kha Gai_
    Các món ăn thực sự là lý do đủ cho một chuyến đi đến Thái Lan. Món cà ri, trái cây lắc, khoai tây chiên, đủ loại cá tươi - và đó mới chỉ là khởi đầu. Thực phẩm ở Thái Lan rẻ và dễ dàng với 25 baht cho pad Thái (mì chiên Thái) nấu tại 1 gian hàng trên đường phố hoặc là đắt tiền và phức tạp hơn với 100 $ cho bữa ăn có đầu bếp hoàng gia phục vụ trong một khách sạn 5 sao ở Bangkok.

     Một trong những điều tuyệt vời về Thái Lan là thực phẩm từ các quầy hàng và nhà hàng vỉa hè nhỏ thường là khá an toàn. Không giống như một số nước châu Á, du khách lo lắng về ăn quá nhiều hoặc quá nhiều gia vị cà ri hơn là lo về nhà bếp hay thực phẩm không sạch sẽ. Trong thực tế, những quán ăn vỉa hè, nơi bạn có thể nhìn thấy những gì bạn sẽ ăn và tất cả mọi thứ được nấu ngay tại chỗ có thể là một lựa chọn an toàn.

*Phong tục*

Món ăn Thái thường được ăn kèm với nĩa và muỗng. Giữ muỗng trong tay phải của bạn và sử dụng nó để ăn,dùng nĩa để cho thức ăn lên muỗng của bạn. Đũa chỉ được sử dụng để ăn mì và các món ăn theo phong cách Á Đông.
Các món ăn cũng thường được đưa ra từng món một ngay sau khi nó được chuẩn bị. Thực khách không phải chờ từng món ăn được đưa ra trước khi họ bắt đầu ăn như phép lịch sự trong văn hóa phương Tây. Thay vào đó, họ nên ăn ngay món vừa được mang đến.

*Ẩm thực Thái*

     Ẩm thực Thái Lan được đặc trưng bởi hương vị hài hòa nhưng cũng khá mạnh mẽ, nước trái cây đặc biệt là vôi, cỏ chanh và rau mùi tươi, sự kết hợp mang đến cho thực phẩm Thái Lan hương vị đặc biệt của nó. Ngoài ra, thực phẩm Thái nổi tiếng là cay, ớt nóng (được gọi là phrik khii nuu) theo cách của họ được cho vào nhiều món ăn.

      Các món ăn Thái Lan có thể được tạm phân loại thành: ẩm thực phổ thông ( Bangkok), ẩm thực miền Bắc Thái Lan (từ khu vực phía bắc xung quanh Chiang Mai, với ảnh hưởng của Myanmar và Trung Quốc), ẩm thực đông bắc Thái (từ khu vực Isaan tới biên giới với Lào) và ẩm thực phía Nam Thái (với các ảnh hưởng rất mạnh từ Malaysia). Danh sách sau đây bao gồm một số món ăn nổi tiếng hơn phổ biến rộng rãi trong cả nước.

*Cơm*
• Khao suai hoặc "lúa đẹp" là cơm trắng phục vụ như là cơ sở của hầu hết các bữa ăn.
• Khao phat là cơm chiên đơn giản, thường là với một ít thịt lợn hoặc thịt gà trộn lẫn.
• Khao tom là một loại cháo mặn và nhiều nước phục vụ với các đồ gia vị, khá phổ biến vào bữa sáng.
• Khao niao hoặc "gạo nếp” thường ăn khô, truyền thống làm bằng tay, với thịt lợn nướng / chiên hoặc thịt gà hoặc thịt bò. Nó đặc biệt phổ biến (hơn lúa đồng gạo) ở Đông Bắc (Isan) và các tỉnh phía Bắc, nhưng nó lại rất sẵn trong cả nước, đặc biệt là ở những nơi chuyên về ẩm thực Isan hoặc Lào.

*Mỳ ăn liền*
Người Thái rất thích ăn mì. Không giống như các loại thực phẩm khác của Thái Lan, mì thường được ăn bằng đũa. Họ cũng thường được phục vụ với một bộ của bốn gia vị, cụ thể là ớt đỏ khô, nước mắm, giấm và đường mà thực khách có thể thêm vào hương vị của riêng của họ.
• Phat Thái: nghĩa là "chiên Thái", có nghĩa là bún mỏng chiên sốt me. Phổ biến, giá rẻ và thường được thêm ớt miễn phí, tuy nhiên bạn có thể yêu cầu nếu mua nó trên đường phố - nhưng thường được cảnh báo là nó rất nóng.
• Ba mii Mưu Daeng: là mì trứng với lát thịt lợn nướng kiểu Trung Quốc.
• Kuai Tiao ruea: là một loại canh lúa mì với 1 ít tiết lợn và một phần thuộc bộ phận nội tạng. Một hương vị không lạ, nhưng gây nghiện.

*Súp và cà-ri*
Không có sự phân biệt rõ ràng giữa soup và cà ri, rất nhiều người Thái gọi món ăn với cà ri như 1 món soup của Ấn Độ. Một đĩa cơm với một thìa đầy cà ri, được biết đến như Khao Kaeng, là một bữa ăn nhanh rất phổ biến nếu bạn ăn một mình.
• Tom yam kung: là các món ăn tinh túy của Thái Lan, canh chua với tôm, sả, riềng. Điều thực sự là khá cay, nhưng bạn vẫn có thể yêu cầu loại phù hợp hơn
• Tom kha kai: là phiên bản của Thái Lan, súp gà trong một miếng dừa và riềng có vị khá phong phú, với nấm và khá nhiều ớt.
• Kaeng Daeng và Kaeng phet: là các món ăn tương tự như nhau, và món ăn này được làm từ dừa với khá nhiều gia vị. Màu đỏ cà ri với vịt quay (Kaeng phet pet yaang) là đặc biệt phổ biến.
• Kaeng khio-waan: cà ri xanh ngọt, cà ri dừa dựa trên hương vị chính của cỏ chanh và chanh kaffir. Thường có màu đỏ nhẹ dịu hơn.
• Kaeng som: cam cà ri, giống như súp me hơn cà ri, thường được phục vụ cùng với những miếng trứng tráng và một ít thảo mộc trong các món canh.


*Món chính:*
Người Thái rất thích những món chiên và nướng. Cá, đặc biệt, thường là chiên cho đến khi thịt chuyển sang màu nâu và giòn.
• Ka-kai Phrao: nghĩa là "gà húng quế" là một loại xào đơn giản nhưng lại có mùi thơm mạnh mẽ được làm từ lá húng quế với hạt tiêu, ớt và thịt gà.

*Salad*
      Salad Thái có điểm chung duy nhất với các loại phương Tây là cả hai đều chủ yếu làm từ rau sống. Một hương vị độc đáo của Thái Lan có được là do nước chấm với thành phần là nước mắm, nước cốt chanh và ớt – kết quả cuối cùng thực sự có mùi vị rất đặc biệt.`
• Som tam: một món salad được làm từ nguyên liệu đu đủ băm nhỏ, thường được nhìn nhận như một món ăn cổ điển Thái Lan, nhưng thực tế nó bắt nguồn từ nước láng giềng Lào. Tuy nhiên, món ăn phiên bản Thái Lan ít chua và ngọt ngào hơn bản gốc, với đậu phộng và tôm khô trộn cùng.
• Ponlamai Yam: salad hoa quả kiểu Thái, thay vì dùng rượu anh đào đóng hộp thì nó sử dụng trái cây tươi loại hảo hạng với vô vàn loại nước mắm và ớt.
• Yam som-o: một loại salad không phổ biến lắm được làm từ bưởi (một loại bưởi đột biến) và một vài thứ khác, thường là thịt gà hoặc tôm khô.
• Wunsen Yam: có lẽ là loại khoai mỡ phổ biến nhất, cùng với miến và tôm.



_Som tam_
*Món tráng miệng*
Người Thái thường không ăn "tráng miệng" sau bữa ăn như phương Tây, mặc dù bạn có thể nhận được một vài miếng trái cây tươi (ponlamai) miễn phí tại nhưng nơi cho người sành ăn.
• Khanom: bao gồm rất nhiều loại bánh quy nhỏ (cookies), bánh quy giòn, khoai tây chiên và một vài loại snack khác. Một loại thông thường được gọi là Khanom Khrok rất đáng để thử: có bánh kếp lúa hình tròn và dừa tươi, được nấu chín và bày bán rất sẵn trên đường phố ở khắp mọi nơi.
• Khao niao ma-muang : có nghĩa là "gạo nếp với xoài", và đó chính là những gì bạn nhận được, kèm thêm sữa dừa trên đầu. Ngoài ra, đối với người ưa phiêu lưu mạo hiểm, món ăn không kém phổ biến là Khao nio tu-rean có sầu riêng bên trong thay cho gạo nếp để ăn cùng với xoài.
• Waan yen: nghĩa là "vừa lạnh vừa ngọt", gồm những thứ tùy bạn lựa chọn (bao gồm cả như ngô ngọt và đậu) với si-rô bên trên, kem dừa, và một ít băng tuyết, đây là cách rất tốt để tạo cảm giác mát mẻ hơn vào một ngày nóng.



_Khao niao ma-muang_ 

*Thực phẩm chay*

      Ăn chay là một vấn đề khá dễ ở Thái Lan, tuy nhiên với một ngoại lệ quan trọng: nước mắm (Naam plaa) là đặc sản Thái Lan, nhưng xì dầu lại là thực phẩm Trung Quốc, và nó là một thách thức nếu không muốn cho nó vào các món soup, cà ri hay các món xào.

     Thái Lan là một quốc gia Phật giáo và ăn chay là một khái niệm khá phổ cập, đặc biệt là những người Thái gốc Tàu (rất nhiều người trong số họ chỉ ăn chay trong suốt thời gian những dịp lễ). Đậu phụ cũng là một nguyên liệu truyền thống của Thái Lan và họ còn trộn nó cùng với một số món hiện đại khác như omelettes (có hoặc không có trứng), bánh mì sandwich. Kể từ khi các món ăn Thái được đặt hàng thường xuyên, có thể dễ dàng yêu cầu bất cứ điều gì trên menu mà không có thịt hoặc cá.

Một số câu quan trọng cho người ăn chay:
• phom kin je (m) / di-chan kin je (f): "Tôi chỉ ăn thức ăn chay"
• karunaa mai sai naam plaa: "Xin vui lòng không sử dụng nước mắm"

*Chuỗi nhà hàng*

      Thái Lan có số lượng lớn các chuỗi nhà hàng bản địa cung cấp những suất ăn với nhiều mức giá khác nhau nhưng vẫn có đầy đủ điều hòa không khí, các menu in (Thông thường bằng tiếng Anh) và có vẻ cũng khá vệ sinh. Tất cả các chuỗi nhà hàng chủ yếu tập trung ở Bangkok, các thành phố lớn và điểm du lịch nổi tiếng có thể có một hoặc hai.
• MK và Coca: chuỗi nhà hàng gần như phổ biến nhất với món Thái tên là suki,có lẽ dễ hiểu hơn với cái tên như là "lẩu". Bạn chi tiêu càng nhiều thì càng thưởng thức được nhiều hương vị, nếu đi nhóm đông thì sẽ là một ý tưởng hay.
• S & P: chuỗi cửa hàng tiệm bánh, quán cà phê và nhà hàng tất cả trong một với thực đơn lớn hơn bạn mong đợi: tất cả những món chính của Thái Lan, hầu hết đều được đánh giá tốt. Giá cho các món ăn chủ yếu ở phạm vi 50-100 baht.
• Yum Saap (đặc trưng của Thái Lan, với biểu tượng mặt cười màu vàng) được biết đến là salad theo phong cách Thái (khoai mỡ). Nó khá rẻ với giá khoảng 50 baht.
• Kuaytiew Ruea Siam (đặc sản của Thái Lan, với các trang trí hình thuyền và biểu tượng lợn đói màu đỏ) nó là một loại mì rẻ bèo với giá bắt đầu tại 25B. Phần ăn không được nhiều, nhưng với mức giá đó bạn có thể yêu cầu hai bát! Không có phiên dịch ra tiếng Anh trong menu, do đó, bạn chỉ có thể lựa chọn bằng những hình ảnh và tìm ra món yêu thích.
• Fuji và Zen chuyên trong ẩm thực Nhật Bản với giá rẻ đáng ngạc nhiên (ít nhất khi so sánh với các nhà hàng Nhật Bản ở những nơi khác); các món từ gạo/mì là ít hơn 100 baht, và bạn có thể yêu cầu cho mình 1 set sushi đầy đủ với ít hơn 500 baht.


_
Yum Saap_
     Và tất nhiên bạn có thể tìm thấy các chuỗi nhà hàng thông thường như McDonalds, KFC, Pizza Hut, Komalas. Nếu bạn muốn kết thúc bằng McD, ít nhất thì nên cố gắng thử món gà chiên Maclike cùng với McSomTam (sa lát đu đủ xanh). Cho những ai thích pizza kiểu Mỹ thì Công ty Pizza (The Pizza Company) có ở mọi nơi, những cửa hàng ở địa phương thì bớt tốn kém hơn thậm chí có thể ngon hơn.

----------


## dulichkhonggian

*Đồ uống*

*Nước máy*
Tại Thái Lan, nước máy bên ngoài Bangkok thường là không uống được. Tuy nhiên, ở nhiều nơi tại Bangkok, đặc biệt là trong các tòa nhà mới, uống nước máy là hoàn toàn an toàn. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn không muốn sử dụng nước máy, mua nước đóng chai cũng là một giải pháp rõ rang. Nước đóng chai (Naam plao) tương đối rẻ, và thường phổ biến ở mức giá từ 5-20 baht mỗi chai, tùy thuộc vào kích cỡ và thương hiệu của nó, nước được sử dụng trong nhà hàng thường ít nhất là đã được đun sôi (Naam tom) . Đá lạnh (Naam khaeng) ở Thái thường được đóng gói trực tiếp từ nơi sản xuất nên rất an toàn, vấn đề duy nhất nếu bạn được cung cấp đá lạnh được cắt bằng tay. Bạn cũng có thể mua những gói băng lớn trong hầu hết các cửa hàng 7-11 với mức giá thường là 7baht.

Chủ yếu trong các khu dân cư, thường luôn có các máy bán nước vào chai riêng cho bạn (1 baht/ lít, hoặc 0.5 baht/ lít nếu bạn mua nhiều hơn 5 baht) , các máy này thường có trong các khách sạn, cửa hàng địa phương hoặc chỉ đơn giản là trên một con phố. Đây là một lựa chọn hợp vệ sinh và cực rẻ (nước được làm sạch và xử lý tia UV ngay tại chỗ) , thêm nữa, đây là một cách để bạn tránh tạo ra những rác thải nhựa không cần thiết từ những chai rỗng.

*Đồ uống lạnh*
Nước dừa, (naam ma-phrao) được làm lạnh và uống trực tiếp từ những quả dừa tươi là một cách rẻ và lành mạnh để hạ nhiệt cơ thể - luôn có sẵn trong các cửa hàng và các nhà cung cấp trái cây tươi.
Tất cả các loại nước ép hoa quar, đồ uống lạnh và sữa lắc đều rất phổ biến với người Thái cũng như các du khách đến đây. Trong hầu hết các quán café và các cửa hàng, mọi người sẽ phải trả khoảng từ 20-40 baht cho một chai nước cam tươi Thái (naam som), nhưng mọi người có thể mua cùng loại đó trên các con phố với giá chỉ từ 15-30 baht. Người Thái thường thêm muối vào nước hoa quả của họ-một hương vị mà có lẽ bạn phải mất thời gian để thích. Người Thái cũng hay thích có những hạt húng quế trong nước hoa quả mà họ mua trên đường- những hạt húng quế trông sẽ giống như những quả bong bằng thạch trong chi của họ.

*Trà và café*
Một trong những món đồ uống đặc trưng của người Thái là trà đá Thái (chaa yen) . Chúng ta có thể ngay lập tức nhận ra màu cam hơi tái đặc trưng của nó, đây là tác dụng của việc thêm vào hạt me đất (ngày nay là chất tạo màu) dùng trong quá trình bảo quản trà. Trà của người Thái thường rất đặc và ngọt, hay được dung kèm với sữa, hoặc là chaa dam yen - nếu như bạn không muốn dùng sữa.
Naam chaa and chaa jin thì không đặc bằng va thường mang đậm chất trà Tàu hơn, thường được phục vụ miễn phí trong các nhà hàng. Trà đen theo phong cách miền Tây gọi là chaa ron. Café (kaafae) cũng phổ biến rộng rãi, thường được dùng với sữa đặc và rất nhiều đường. Bạn có thể gọi kaafae thung để có café phin truyền thống thay vì loại hòa tan.
Hiện tượng Starbucks cũng đã du nhập đến Thái Lan, nhưng cho đến thời điểm này, các đối thủ cạnh tranh địa phương như Black Canyon Coffee và S&P vẫn chiếm phần lớn thì phần. Những công ty đó là địa điểm tuyệt vời để kiếm cho mình một triple - moccha latte với xoáy quả phỉ và chỉ phải trả 75 baht nếu bạn muốn tự chọn hương vị cho mình.






_Black Canyon Coffee_



Black canyon coffee là loại Starbucks ủ tại gia của người Thái, mặc dù café là chủ lực của mình, nhưng BCC lại cung cấp số lượng thực đơn tương đối giới hạn, hãy thử chaa yen (trà đá Thái dùng với sữa).

*Đồ uống tăng lực*
Thái Lan là ngôi nhà của thương hiệu nước tăng lực Red Bull- được cấp phép và là thương hiệu làm lại của phiên bản nguyên gốc Thái Krathing Daeng ("Red Bull"), hoàn chỉnh với logo quen thuộc là hai con bò đực phi vào nhau.
Tuy nhiên, phiên bản của Thái Lan thì có vị ngọt siro, không có muối carbonat và được đóng gói trông giống như chai thuốc bằng kính nâu, vì mục tiêu khách hàng của họ không phải là các câu lạc bộ thời thượng, mà là tầng lớp lao động của Thái Lan, những công nhân xây dựng, tài xế xe bus, những người thực sự cần một chút đồ uống kích thích. Kích thích ở đây chỉ là lượng caffeine chứa trong chai nhiều hơn phiên bản của phương Tây, và một gói của nó tương đương với 2, 3 suất cảu café Espresso. Krathing Daeng và nhiều đối thủ cạnh tranh của nó (bao gồm cả M150, Shark, 357 và cả Karabao Daeng, Red Buffalo) đều có bán trong tất cả các cửa hàng tiện dụng với mức giá chỉ 10 baht cho một lốc, mặc dù bây giờ, ở vài nơi, bạn có thể mua Red Bull nhập từ châu Âu với mức giá gấp 5 lần giá của hàng trong nước.

*Rượu*
Uống rượu ở Thái Lan, đặc biệt là nếu bạn thích rượu Tây, thực sự là tương đối đắt tiền - nhưng vẫn còn rất phải chăng nếu xét theo tiêu chuẩn phương Tây. Lưu ý rằng, việc bán lẻ rượu trong các siêu thị, cửa hàng tiên lợi..v.v…. bị cấm từ nửa đêm tới 11 giờ sang, và kỳ lạ hơn, là từ 2-5 giờ chiều. Các cửa hàng và quán bar không bị ảnh hưởng bởi điều này, và bộ phận nhỏ hơn, những cửa hàng không nằm trong chuỗi cửa hàng, thường sẵn sang bỏ qua các quy tắc này. Tuy nhiên trong một số trường hợp cụ thể, các quy tắc này được nới lỏng ra cho việc mua bán rượu với một số lượng nhất định. Ví dụ nếu bạn mua 5 lít rượu trong suốt một khoảng thời gian giới hạn, thì sau đó việc mua bán sẽ không được phéo tiếp diễn nữa, tuy nhiên nếu bạn mua 10 lít rượu tại một thời điểm nào đó, thì sau đó bạn vẫn có thể mua tiếp.

Ngoài ra trong năm có những ngày mà rượu không được phép bán ở bất kỳ chỗ nào - ngay cả các cửa hàng nhỏ lẻ cũng sẽ tôn trọng điều này, và hầu hết các quán bar và quán rượu cũng thế (mặc dù chắc chắn bạn vẫn sẽ tìm được rượu ở đâu đó thôi nếu bạn đủ liều ) . Các khách sạn và quán bar dành cho tầng lớp thượng lưu có lõ là nơi duy nhất được miễn các điều luật trên. Các ngày lễ tôn giáo, những cuộc bầu cử là những lý do thông thường cho những hạn chế này.

*Whisky*
Hàng nhái của Thái whisky (lao) đề cập đến một số loại rượu. Được biết đến nhiều nhất là thương hiệu Mae Khong ("Mekong") và đối thủ cạnh tranh của nó, Saeng Som ("Sangsom") , cả hai đều được ủ từ mía bằng công nghệ ủ rượu Rum. Thật vậy, điểm duy nhất giống với whisky là màu nâu và nồng độ cồn cao, và có nhiều người ví mùi của chùng giống như mùi thuốc tẩy sơn móng tay vậy, nhưng mùi vị thì cũng không đến nỗi tệ, đặc biệt là khi pha loãng với nước ngọt hoặc nước khoáng có vị quinin. Đây cũng là cách rẻ và đơn giản nhất để có thể say khướt
Thai Whisky hàng thật là lao khao (rượu trắng), được nấu từ gạo. Trong khi phiên bản thương mại lúc nào cũng có sẵn, thì còn lại thường được chưng cất ở nhà như rượu lậu, người ta hay gọi nó là lao theuan (rượu rừng). Rượu trắng ngâm với các loại thảo mộc cho hươgn vị và tác dụng giống như thuốc được gọi là ya dong. Nói đúng ra, cả hai loại rượu trên đều không được công nhận trên mặt pháp lý, nhưng chẳng ai để tâm lắm đến chuyện đó- đặc biệt khi bạn đang đi bộ ở miền Bắc, và được mời thử một chút, sẽ không lịch sự lắm nếu bạn không thử ít nhất một ngụm.




_Whiskey_




*Rượu gạo*
Rượu gạo Thái Lan (sato) thực ra là một loại bia được ủ từ gạo nếp, và gần như là người an hem tinh thần với rượu Sake của người Nhật. Trong sự kết hợp truyền thông với Isaan (vùng phía bắc Thái, đặc sản là gọa nếp để nấu rượu), bây giờ được bán rộng rãi trên cả nước với thương hiệu Siam Sato, thường có trong các cửa hàng 7-11 với mức giá 25 baht cho một chai 0.65 lít. Với 8% cồn, rượu gạo rất rẻ và mạnh, nhưng bạn có thể sẽ phải hối tiếc vào sang hôm sau! Phong cách ban đầu của ủ và thưởng thức Sato là dung một bình đất nung gọi là hai, vì thế, một cái tên khác của loiaj đồ uống này là lao hai. Cách thưởng thức là gỡ miếng bịt của bình ra, thêm nước vào, và uống bằng cốc hoặc theo cách truyền thống là dung ống hút từ trong bình.

*Beer*
Bia theo phong cách phương Tây (bia) là một trong những loại thức uống hạng sang ở Thái, với mức giá trong khoảng 50- 100 baht trong hầu hết các quán rượu, quán bar và các nhà hàng. Người Thái muốn bia của họ có độ cồn cao hơn một chút ( khoảng 6% ), vì nó thường được uống kèm với đá, và bia ở Thái được đóng gói nhiêu hơn những nơi mà bạn từng biết là vì thế. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn là một người sành uống đến từ Tây Âu, giống người Bỉ hoặc một phần người Đức, bạn sẽ tìm thấy chút hương vị quê nhà trong loại bia này.

*Bia ủ tại địa phương*
Trong nhiều năm, loại bia duy nhất được ủ tại địa phương là Singha ( phát âm là sing ) nhưng nó đã mất thị trường vào một nhãn hiệu bia rẻ hơn và nặng hơn- Chang. Cả hai loại đều tương đối nặng, ( đặc biệt là Chang 6%, Singha 5%), nhưng dành cho những người thích cái gì đó nhẹ nhàng hơn, cả hai thương hiệu đều đưa ra các dòng bia với lượng cồn thấp hơn. Singha light là 3.5%, Chang draught 5% và Chang light 4.2%. Cả hai đều có tỉ lệ cồn cao, mang đến cho người uống hương vị cay ( dành cho người châu Âu, gợi nhớ đến Leffe và Duvel) hơn là sự pha trộn nhẹ nhàng trong bia của người Đức, (Erdinger hoặc Paulaner). Ở đây cũng có một vài loại bia địa phương rẻ hơn- Leo ( rất phổ biến với người bản địa và du khách, với mức giá rẻ hơn từ 10-20% so với Singha ) và Archa ( rẻ nhất, nhưng hương vị không ngon lắm, không được bán tại các quán bar, nhưng vẫn có thể tìm thấy nó trong hầu hết các cửa hàng cau 7-11) là 2 trong những loại phổ biến nhất.

*Phí thương hiệu* : Hai thương hiệu cao cấp nổi tiếng nhất là Heineken và Tiger, nhưng San Miguel, Fedebrau và các loại bia châu Á khác như JapaneseAsahi cũng khá phổ biến. Các thương hiệu này có xu hướng hơi yếu hơn một chút so với các loại bia địa phương và đắt hơn khoảng 10-20%



_Beer Lao_



Bia nhập khẩu: Hầu hết trong các quán rượu của giới thượng lưu ở khu vực du lịch sẽ có ít nhất một vài loại bia nhâp khẩu bên cạnh các loại bia trong nước thông thường, trong thùng hoặc đóng chai, hoặc cả hai. Các loại bia của Bỉ và Đức có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy, cũng như bia nâu của Ailen như là Guiness, bia đắng của Anh như John Smiths và bia nhẹ của Mexico-Corona cũng đều rất phổ biến. Beerlao cũng đã bắt đầu phổ biến trong các quán bar và rượu trên khắp cả nước. Tất cả các loại bia ngoại nhập đều rất đắt, với mức giá thường là gấp đôi so với bia trong nước.

*Đồ uống nhập khẩu*
Rượu, rượu vang và bia là rất phổ biến nhưng giá đắt so với mức trung bình của Thái. Một hóa đơn cho bất kỳ thương hiệu có tiếng nào cung ít nhất là 100 baht. Một panh (~ 0.56 l) sẽ tiêu mất cảu bạn khoảng 200 baht và thêm 340% tiền thuế, như vậy thậm chí một chai rẻ nhất cũng sẽ tốn khoảng 500 baht. Lưu ý rằng, trong các quán bar rẻ hơn, những thứ trong chai Jack Daniels có thể là một cái gì đó hoàn toàn khác đấy.

-------------------------
_Anywhere you want to be

_




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------


## thientai206

nhìn cốc trà vs cf ngon thế

----------

